# Electrically Conductive Grease?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm looking for an electrically conductive grease for use on torches, that is kind to natural or man made gaskets/ o- rings and doesn't become fluid at less than 50 degrees C.

Most greases are not conductive, it seems, although I'm not an expert in that field. I'm not prepared to pay NASA prices or for the cost of importing something esoteric from the USA.

Vaseline may be okay for some things but it becomes quite fluid at about 30C, it seems to have insulation properties too. Silicone grease could be the way to go (I have some) but I'm not certain as to how well it conducts electricity.

At the moment I'm using Servisol Super 10 contact cleaner, but it's lubricating ability may not be resilient enough for aluminium threads.

I could slap some Arctic Silver on the threads and o- rings, it will conduct heat, but I'm unsure if it will lubricate and make the best electrical contact or harm the gaskets.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Stan said:


> I'm looking for an electrically conductive grease for use on torches, that is kind to natural or man made gaskets/ o- rings and doesn't become fluid at less than 50 degrees C.
> 
> Most greases are not conductive, it seems, although I'm not an expert in that field. I'm not prepared to pay NASA prices or for the cost of importing something esoteric from the USA.
> 
> ...


Tecknit Conductive Grease


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I am still using a supply of RS electrical contact grease purchased years ago, it says its compatable with most plastics/rubber and resistant to high temperature.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Possibly Copa-Slip, moly grease with a copper content....used when assembling aluminium radio aerials

Roger


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you looked on the DealExtreme website, Stan? PM me and I'll send you some links if you need them... What's the project? Got a couple on the go at the moment, some of which may interest you...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the help gentlemen. Iâ€™ve tried copper grease and it seems to insulate the threads which surprised me a little, perhaps the carrier that the copper is in is non- conductive?

Iâ€™m trying very tiny amounts of pure silicone grease at the moments and it seems okay, less certainly seems to be more when lubricating torch threads.

James,

No special projects at the moment but I do have a Romisen RC G2 and a Tank007 701 on the way h34r: , both cheap torches but well respected all the same. Iâ€™d certainly like to see your current projects, if you donâ€™t mind (Iâ€™m sure some of the other torch fans on here would to). 

The only interesting project Iâ€™ve done apart from Terralux upgrades was to put a ReflectaLite GH24 bulb in a 2D Mag powered by six AA batteries in series and fitted an aluminium reflector and MagCharger glass lens. I suppose you could say itâ€™s the British version of the ROP low. Itâ€™s certainly no slouch.


----------

